

Ask HN: Working for defense drone startups - SerdarArgic

Hi HN, I am really interested in working for startups that design and build drones for the defense industry. I&#x27;m a college junior in the US with some minimal embedded hardware experience. Are there any particularly interesting startups in this space or are drones made entirely by the big boys (Lockheed, Boeing etc)?<p>Thanks for your time!
======
tptacek
Check out WWW.GALOIS.COM.

